# Route 10 Exotic Reptile Expo



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)




----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Snakes, snakes, and more snakes.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone looking to go to this? I am still waiting for a vendor list on their facebook event page. Depending on what's available I'll go.


----------

